# What TV Ranch Suits You Best?



## debodun (Mar 5, 2021)

https://www.metv.com/quiz/build-your-ideal-ranch-and-well-tell-you-which-tv-western-it-belongs-in

I got "Gunsmoke"


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

Your ranch would be on Maverick!​


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 10, 2021)

Your ranch would be on The Rifleman!​Your ranch would be simple but functional, sitting pretty in the beautiful landscape of New Mexico.


Sounds good.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

The Rifleman.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 12, 2021)

Have Gun Will Travel


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

I got Maverick
Your ranch would be on Maverick!​You would want your ranch to reflect your tastes and hobbies. It would have plenty of room for leisurely activities like a good card game.


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2021)

The Barkley ranch on the Big Valley. Just because it's a Western is no reason not to be elegant.  


I could live here.


----------



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2021)

The Southfork Ranch on Dallas


----------

